# dog and pony show



## danalto

From a Cold Case episode.

SCOTT
Amy had the ideas. I did the dog and pony show, she did the head work.
SCOTT
Amy aveva le idee. Io _facevo il pagliaccio_, lei usava la testa.

_Lo so, pessima traduzione...help! _


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non riesco a rendere l'idea in maniera coincisa, ma _do the dog and pony show_ significa fare qualcosa che al momento sembra entusiasmare, qualcosa di impatto, ma che in fin dei conti non richiede molta abilità..


----------



## raffaella

Ciao, non credo di aver mai sentito questa espressione ma penso che possa significare "io mi occupavo del lato pratico".
La mia deduzione viene dall'idea che il numero dell'addestratore di pony e cani sia il più semplice, quindi meno "nobile" di numeri come quello del trapezista o del domatore di leoni.
Potrei essere in preda al delirio, però...

Raffaella


----------



## TrentinaNE

Non so un'espressione uguale in italiano, ma il senso in inglese è che Amy aveva il concetto e ha fatto il lavoro, mentre che Scott ha presentato i risulti di questo lavoro a qualche audience.

Elisabetta


----------



## MünchnerFax

Allora una cosa tipo _lei ci metteva la testa, io la faccia_?


----------



## raffaella

MünchnerFax said:


> Allora una cosa tipo _lei ci metteva la testa, io la faccia_?


 
Bella questa! Sapevo che il mio ragionamento non poteva reggere...

Raffaella


----------



## TrentinaNE

Just to clarify my meager Italian, it's not that she thought of it and he did it, but rather that he delivered the presentation.  "Dog and pony show" is business slang for a glitzy presentation to clients or potential investors or another audience you want to impress.

Elisabetta


----------



## MünchnerFax

Allora ci vorrebbe un po' di contesto in più per capire se:

- lei ha fatto il lavoro e i meriti se li è presi lui (connotazione negativa per lui)
oppure
- lei ha fatto il lavoro e lui gli ha dato una forma presentabile al pubblico (connotazione neutra)


----------



## danalto

Ah, ma allora è facile! *
Lei era la mente e io il braccio.*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Come dice TrentinaNE, è qualcosa di impatto, glitzy..
*Io li lasciavo a bocca aperta*


----------



## Akire72

Qualcosa tipo: lei era la mente ed io il braccio?


----------



## raffaella

danalto said:


> Ah, ma allora è facile!
> *Lei era la mente e io il braccio.*


 
Ci avevo pensato ma non è la stessa cosa di metterci la faccia (ed esempio andando a cercare finanziamenti per mettere in pratica le sue idee geniali).
Tu però conosci la storia meglio di tutti, anche se ormai mi ci sono affezionata anch'io!

Raffaella


----------



## danalto

In effetti è vero, non è proprio così, ma in questo momento il socio sta parlando in modo semi affettuoso della sua socia (la vittima) perciò anche se riduttivo potrebbe anche starci...


----------



## Necsus

Il film è 'Splice', incentrato sulla creatura generata dai due scienziati protagonisti della storia, Elsa e Clive, attraverso la manipolazione genetica, con la combinazione di DNA umano e animale. Intanto non so se e come si può tradurre il termine _splice_ in italiano, e poi qui è usato in un contesto che mi è ancora più oscuro, associato appunto all'espressione 'dog and pony show':

BARLOW (V.O.) - I really wish you guys would fill me in. I like to think we’re a team. I mean, I like to think I can be a sounding board.
ELSA - Oh, but you’re so much more than that, Barlow.
CLIVE - Relax, Bar. It’s just another dog and pony show.
ELSA -  We could splice it on the pony.
CLIVE - And I could take a meeting for us.
BARLOW - Maybe I could help you with your publicity.​

Grazie a chiunque sarà in grado di illuminarmi!​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## tranquilspaces

In a business context, "dog and pony show" refers to a presentation with  more emphasis on impressing people than sharing detailed technical  content.

Splice in this context refers to "gene splicing" - maybe a topic for  another thread? My impression is that they are talking about how to  present their scientific ideas in a way that is not overly technical,  and that will be engaging for non-scientists.


----------



## rrose17

Ciao, I've seen the film. Dog and pony show is a pretty standard expression to describe a presentation with all the bells and whistles. Since their research is splicing, cutting and joining, genes from one life form to another, trying to create a new life form to be used in the pharmeceutical industry, CLive is making a joke of sorts with this expression, splicing it on the pony, and trying to avoid telling Barlow what's really going on.


----------



## london calling

This is the definition of _gene splicing_ in English. Here as well. 

Si dice "splicing" in Italiano.


----------



## TimLA

Ciao, 
Ho un po' di tempo prima di un volo, quindi per divertirmi:

BARLOW (V.O.) - I really wish you guys would fill me in. I like to think we’re a team. I mean, I like to think I can be a sounding board.
ELSA - Oh, but you’re so much more than that, Barlow.
CLIVE - Relax, Bar. It’s just another dog and pony show. We could splice it on the pony.
CLIVE - And I could take a meeting for us.
BARLOW - Maybe I could help you with your publicity.​ 
Vorrei che mi mettete a giorno/che mi aggiornate. Spero che facciamo una buona squadra. Tipo, penso che io possa essere un buon consigliere.
Ma che, sei piu' di un buon consigliere, Barlow.
Tranquilo Bar. E' soltanto un altro spettacolo come un circo. Forse riusciamo a fare un splice al/sul elefante.
E quello puo' aiutarci a fare una presentazione fantastica
Forse posso aiutarvi con la vostra pubblicitta'...​

????????????????​


----------



## TimLA

I'm resurrecting this old thread because of THIS thread, and I'm not sure that we have a good translation into Italian.

A "dog and pony show" is a "presentation" of some sort that is "glitzy" but often it is a presentation that is given over, and over, and over again by the presenters - almost to a point of boredom by the presenters.

So let's say that there are a group of Italians who travel around Italy giving a presentation over and over about a new computer program that might be useful in a variety of businesses.

One of the presenters says:

Ok guys, let's just do this *dog and pony show*, then we're off to a nice dinner!

How would you get that point across in Italian?


----------



## tranquilspaces

TimLA said:


> A "dog and pony show" is a "presentation" of some sort that is "glitzy" but often it is a presentation that is given over, and over, and over again by the presenters - almost to a point of boredom by the presenters.



That is a great definition, Tim.


----------



## Teerex51

TimLA said:


> Ok guys, let's just do this *dog and pony show*, then we're off to a nice dinner!
> 
> How would you get that point across in Italian?



That's a tall order, Tim 
I can't think of any idiom that'd do justice to the *dog and pony show*.

I can only suggest "messa in scena" (also spelled "messinscena") to mean some sort of theatrical production (in a metaphorical sense) aimed at convincing someone.


----------



## tranquilspaces

Actually I think that's a really great call, Teerex!


----------



## Blackman

Premesso che l'italiano non e' una lingua che si presta all'uso figurato come quella americana, direi che potremmo dire:

Facciamo il nostro spettacolo/quello che dobbiamo fare e andiamo a cena.

Non abbiamo un idiom che si adatti a questo, mi spiace.


----------



## Teerex51

> Actually I think that's a really great call, Teerex!



Um...I don't know. 
As is often the case in English, _dog and pony show_ is so graphic and immediate I can almost - er - smell the horse manure 

_Messinscena_ is vapid, it could be anything. But the fact remains I can't come up with a better translation. 

Let's see if the WRF cavalry comes to the rescue...


----------



## tranquilspaces

Teerex51 said:


> Um...I don't know.
> As is often the case in English, _dog and pony show_ is so graphic and immediate I can almost - er - smell the horse manure



Haha! Yes, well, you've certainly understood the full meaning of the phrase in all its glory!


----------



## akhal

> Ok guys, let's just do this *dog and pony show*, then we're off to a nice dinner!


Forse:

_Ok, ragazzi: facciamo il nostro numero alla svelta e andiamocene a cena!_


> Ok guys, let's just do this *dog and pony show*, then we're off to a nice dinner!


Semplificando al massimo si potrebe dire::

Ok, ragazzi, mettiamo su/facciamo il nostro numero alla svelta e andiamocene a cena!


----------



## TimLA

Teerex51 said:


> Um...I don't know.
> As is often the case in English, _dog and pony show_ is so graphic and immediate I can almost - er - *smell the horse manure*
> 
> _Messinscena_ is vapid, it could be anything. But the fact remains I can't come up with a better translation.
> 
> Let's see if the WRF *cavalry* comes to the rescue...


 
As they say in that peninsula in the shape of a boot...Bravo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Necsus

Grazie mille a tutti per i preziosi contributi!
E a Tim e mods anche per lo spostamento: non avevo trovato il vecchio thread di danalto...


----------



## london calling

Il ns. Carosello? (Intendo quella con la Mucca Carolina, ovviamente, visto che siamo in tema di bestie!)


----------

